# Mini lop kittens - sexing



## Joshremlin (Mar 17, 2015)

We have 5 mini lop kittens and seem to be struggling to sex them there 9 weeks old and all look the same which I make them out doe's but I'm not confident because what are the chances of that my partner rang the vets but they said they cannot sex till they are 16 weeks which is useless to us. So all I'm wondering if anyone can give me some tips on specific breed sexing or help me out if I upload pictures.

Thanks guys
Josh


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

My best suggestion is to go to a rabbit savvy vet who will sex them for you.


----------



## Joshremlin (Mar 17, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My best suggestion is to go to a rabbit savvy vet who will sex them for you.


We was thinking this but it's the cost too, I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Why have you had a litter of rabbits if you can't afford to go to the vets? If things go wrong you need to be be able to get them vet treatment plus get them vaccinated etc 
Leave it too late to get them sexed and you won't just have one litter on your hands :-/


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would also reccomend you go to someone who is experienced with rabbits either a good vet or if you are too tight to do this an experienced rabbit breeder. The last thing you want to do is sell a miss sexed pair and in a few months them have an inbred litter.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmmm...breeding without first knowing how to sex babies 
Rabbits can be sexed from day 1...Personally I can never understand how some find it so hard lol

If you pm pics I can have a look (although hands on is preferable), but you really need to find yourself a better vet before breeding again...not being able to sex until 16 weeks doesn't fill me with much hope that they are rabbit savvy :001_huh:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with Stormy Thai - babies can be sexed from birth with a reasonable degree of accuracy, although the Sex Change Fairy is well known to come along and wave its wand later on......

Would these photos help at all? I took these photos a long time ago, but they have been shared around and seem to have helped other people.


----------

